# My local Home depot changed policy on Cull lumber?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw two Pieces of ¾ 12 ply Plywood approximately 30”x48” at Home Depot. When I asked how much, they said "free" because they were no longer selling remnants from what others left after paying full price for.. :huh:

I nearly fell over and scrambled to get it out of the store before they changed their mind. I don’t know what I’m going to make out of it, but it will probably be easier to cut up now that I got it for free. I usually hold off on cutting expensive wood until I know for that it’s what I want to do.:shifty:











I guess I now have to stop in everyday. :laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice score!!!


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

The guy that gave it to me said that some of the other guys don’t bother and just throw it in the dumpster. I may have to find those dumpsters and I hope they don’t lock them up.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If that is the sanded white pine plywood you paid too much. It's junk. Watch for delaminating veneer!.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> If that is the sanded white pine plywood you paid too much. It's junk. Watch for delaminating veneer!.


 I actually don’t know what it is, but it looks like it will make some nice jigs or something. I know it’s got to be better than MDF, besides I can’t complain about the price. :laughing:
I was looking at HDs online catalog to see what it is and the only thing I can find with this many ply’s is birch, but I’m pretty sure it not birch. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...inished-2-Sides-971080/203005208?N=c7r1Z5yc1v


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I just looked up the sanded white pine plywood at Home Depot and I only see 5 ply so it beats me, but it doesn't make any difference anyway for what I'm doing with it


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleeper said:


> I actually don’t know what it is, but it looks like it will make some nice jigs or something. I know it’s got to be better than MDF, besides I can’t complain about the price. :laughing:
> I was looking at HDs online catalog to see what it is and the only thing I can find with this many ply’s is birch, but I’m pretty sure it not birch.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...inished-2-Sides-971080/203005208?N=c7r1Z5yc1v


Last year I started using sanded pine plywood from home depot for cabinet boxes for a couple of small jobs. The veneer has the appearance of white wood pine. On the first job I ran across one sheet that about a foot down one edge that was delaminating. I thought perhaps it was a fluke and continued to buy it. On the second job there were several sheets that showed delamination so I suspended using it. I knew it was chinese plywood but it appeared to be better than other chinese plywood I had used. I have since started using sandeply plywood. It is made in Equador. It's not the greatest stuff but I haven't had any delamination problems with it.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

My local Home Depot just recently started putting imperfect boards on a cart marked 75% off.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> Last year I started using sanded pine plywood from home depot for cabinet boxes for a couple of small jobs. The veneer has the appearance of white wood pine. On the first job I ran across one sheet that about a foot down one edge that was delaminating. I thought perhaps it was a fluke and continued to buy it. On the second job there were several sheets that showed delamination so I suspended using it. I knew it was chinese plywood but it appeared to be better than other chinese plywood I had used. I have since started using sandeply plywood. It is made in Equador. It's not the greatest stuff but I haven't had any delamination problems with it.


Where do you all get all these different kinds of plywood? All I have are Lowe's and Home Depot and mine have very limited selections.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Priusjames said:


> My local Home Depot just recently started putting imperfect boards on a cart marked 75% off.


 That’s what we have here too. I bought a dozen 1x6x12ft pine siding boards for about $2 each last week to make shelves with. They are a little beat up from being dragged with a fork lift or something, but they will make nice shelves for the shed. :smile:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

They changed my store from .51cents to 70% off. They used to cut everything Into 4' lengths or 2'x4' for sheet goods. 

Now they leave it whole and sell it as is


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Where do you all get all these different kinds of plywood? All I have are Lowe's and Home Depot and mine have very limited selections.


I could get anything since I'm only about 40 miles from Dallas but the plywood I was talking about here was at my local Home Depot. The hardwood lumber company in Dallas I use has a minimum of $300.00 order in order for them to deliver it and when I have a small job I just need a couple of sheets I buy at local lumber companies. I don't have the space to stock sheet goods so I buy for every job.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

you're all lucky. in my area, just north of NYC, the HDs stopped offering cull lumber entirely. no scraps, no remnants at all. put a real crimp in my jig building!


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Priusjames said:


> My local Home Depot just recently started putting imperfect boards on a cart marked 75% off.


Same here. I just got a full sheet of sandeply slightly scuffed 3/4" quarter inch for $14


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m really going to miss the cull lumber, so far the 75% off hasn’t looked very appealing and except for yesterday they have not had any plywood since they started. I think the last Cull that I bought was eight redwood 2x6s a little short of 4’ long for 51¢ each. I still have them stored in my lumber shed for a future undetermined outdoor project


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I was at HD last night and noticed the cart was not in its usual spot on the aisle behind the panel saw so I thought they had just moved it however after reading this I'm guessing they may have eliminated it here as well.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

when i asked mine about cutoffs probably a year ago or longer, they said the policy was to never sell them or give them away.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad to know my HD wasn't the only one to change. Used to always make a point to check the cart out, but recently the selection isn't as nice as it used to be. I still check the trash cans, mine gives away the 2x4s that kept the banding off the supplies from pallets. One thing I find odd, my HD recently had poplar turning blanks for sale at a "great price". Problem is they don't sell lathes...confused.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’ve never seen the back of HD and I don’t if they lock up their garbage, but it might be worth my while to take a drive around the next time I go there. I don’t know why everybody is locking up their trash, but I was once driving around looking for empty boxes to help a friend move and everyplace was locked up. 
I may have to get a part time job there after I retire just so I can get in on some of this. LOL 
My neighbor used to make a trip there every single day and so much so that he was friends with everyone that worked there. He would place an order for what he was looking for and they would put it up for him until he showed up. He once picked up a truckload of kitchen cabinets real cheap because they were changing manufactures. Now he has cabinets all the way around his garage. They are different colors and styles but they still work. He was going to paint them all one color, but ended up passing away. his wife now has so much stuff stored in his shop that you can’t see them anyway.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

toolguy1000 said:


> you're all lucky. in my area, just north of NYC, the HDs stopped offering cull lumber entirely. no scraps, no remnants at all. put a real crimp in my jig building!


 They did the same thing here a few years back. Whenever I went into HD that was the first place I went to and over the years got a good deal or two. I don't know what they do with the damaged stock, remnants, etc. now but they don't offer it for sale.


----------

